# Slate rock releasing air bubbles?



## Hangs (Aug 17, 2009)

i put some slate rock in my tank, i cleaned it with a vineger bath for a couple hours. Let it soak in water overnight. Then let it dry outside overnight. I put it in the tank and it is releasing a very small fine bubbles. What is this? and should i be worried?

pictures of the rocks
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3514/img1158lay.jpg 
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8684/img1163d.jpg


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

pretty normal i think. Just the air trapped inside the small holes/crevices escaping. Had a peice of holy rock that was letting out air for a good week before it stopped


----------

